# Fujitsu Siemens P5SD2-FM - RAM selection+



## Desert-Freek (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello everyone! I've been looking EVERYWHERE for a solution to my problem and I really tried to solve it on my own before I thought about posting but I have no idea what to do after all the research I've made! 

Anyways. I want to modify some things on my Fujitsu Siemens 6405 so that I can run World of Warcraft nice and smoothly. At the moment I have 2x512mb Samsung 1Rx8 PC2-4200U RAM sticks in the P5SD2-FM motherboard (Fujitsu Siemens or ASUS I'm not sure what the difference is).

I'd like to upgrade this to it's maximum, which is 2GB (1GB per RAM slot, of which there are 2 slots). The manual says I can have:

"2 x 240-pin DIMM sockets support up to 2GB of
unbufferred non-ECC 667/533/400 MHz DDR2 DIMMs"

I've been looking at this pair right here:

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...u=224724&page=Product&fm=null&sm=null&tm=null

...but they run at 800MHz, which I don't think my motherboard support if I am correct? I'm not sure but if these won't work then I need possible suggestions of what I could use please.

I would also like to upgrade the graphics card from the Radeon X1550 series (PS3.0, VS3.0 445MHz, PCIe 1.00 x16) to something like this...

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...u=224724&page=Product&fm=null&sm=null&tm=null

Is this compatible?

I'd even go as far as upgrading the fan as it is SO SO noisy. Also maybe get a decent power supply?

Any help will be majorly appreciated. I can't start playing until the work on the PC is done.

Here's a quick overview of my PC:

System
Model : FUJITSU SIEMENS P5SD2-FM

Processor
Model : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
Speed : 2.8GHz
Cores per Processor : 2 Unit(s)
Threads per Core : 1 Unit(s)
Type : Dual-Core
Integrated Data Cache : 2x 16kB, Synchronous, Write-Thru, 8-way, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 2x 1MB, ECC, Synchronous, ATC, 8-way, 64 byte line size, 2 lines per sector

System
Mainboard : FUJITSU SIEMENS P5SD2-FM
BIOS : American Megatrends Inc. 0403 (10/17/2006)
Bus(es) : ISA X-Bus PCI PCIe IMB USB FireWire/1394 i2c/SMBus
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (APIC) : Yes
Total Memory : 1GB

Chipset
Model : SiS SiS648FX(??) CPU to PCI Bridge
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 200MHz (800MHz)

Memory Module(s)
Memory Module : Samsung M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5 512MB DIMM DDR2 PC2-4300U DDR2-534 (4-4-4-11 2-15-4-2)
Memory Module : Samsung M3 78T6553CZ3-CD5 512MB DIMM DDR2 PC2-4300U DDR2-534 (4-4-4-11 2-15-4-2)

Video System
Adapter : Radeon X1550 Series (PS3.0, VS3.0 445MHz, PCIe 1.00 x16)

Storage Devices
WDC WD2500JS-55NCB1 (250GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 8MB Cache) : 233GB (C
Generic 2.0 Reader -0 (USB) : N/A (E
Generic 2.0 Reader -1 (USB) : N/A (F
Generic 2.0 Reader -2 (USB) : N/A (G
Generic 2.0 Reader -3 (USB) : N/A (H
Generic 2.0 Reader -4 (USB) : N/A (I
_NEC DVD_RW ND-4551A (ATA33, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache) : N/A (D

Logical Storage Devices
Hard Disk (C : 233GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD2500JS-55NCB1 (250GB, SATA300, 3.5", 7200rpm, NCQ, 8MB Cache)
Optical Drive (D : N/A @ _NEC DVD_RW ND-4551A (ATA33, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)
Removable Drive (E : N/A @ Generic 2.0 Reader -0 (USB)
Removable Drive (F : N/A @ Generic 2.0 Reader -1 (USB)
Removable Drive (G : N/A @ Generic 2.0 Reader -2 (USB)
Removable Drive (H : N/A @ Generic 2.0 Reader -3 (USB)
Removable Drive (I : N/A @ Generic 2.0 Reader -4 (USB)

Peripherals
LPC Hub Controller 1 : SiS SiS966 [MuTIOL Media IO]
LPC Legacy Controller 1 : ITE IT8712F
Audio Device : ASUS Azalia Audio Controller
Audio Codec : Realtek Semiconductor 880 High Definition Audio
Audio Codec : Gammagraphx 0000h
Audio Codec : Gammagraphx 0000h
Serial Port(s) : 1
Disk Controller : SiS SiS5513 EIDE Controller (A,B step)
Disk Controller : SiS SATA Controller / IDE mode
USB Controller 1 : SiS SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller
USB Controller 2 : SiS SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller
USB Controller 3 : SiS SiS7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Controller
FireWire/1394 Controller 1 : ASUS VT6306 VIA Fire II IEEE-1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller
SMBus/i2c Controller 1 : SiS 96x Int SMBus

Power Management
Mains (AC) Line Status : On-Line

Operating System
Windows System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional Media Center 5.01.2600 (Service Pack 2)
Platform Compliance : x86

Thanks! Please help if you can!

Paul :grin:


----------



## Desert-Freek (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh by the way, here is the manual for the motherboard...

http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/service...otherboards/Asus/P5SD2-FM/Man_P5SD2-FM_uk.pdf

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the Fujitsu Model of the PC the -FM on the board makes if an OEM production of an existing Asus board but with OEM requested revisions. For example the P5SD2-X has a PCIe slot but the -FM could have been produced without one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Actually Go here and use the scan my system feature that will get you the correct ram > 
http://www.crucial.com/uk/


----------



## Desert-Freek (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for your reply!

I've already tried to use this service but there isn't an option for an "-FM" at the end. Only "-A", "-VM", "-X" and "-X SE". The "-FM" option is nowhere to be found.

All I know is it's a Fujitsu Siemens 6405 and it says "SCALEO P" on the front.

:4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the Scan My System tool you won't have to select the brand and model.
Does the board have 3 Ram sockets or 2, With OEM boards you have to use the PC model to find the ram not the board model.


----------



## Desert-Freek (Apr 24, 2009)

* Maximum Memory Capacity: 4194304 MB
* Currently Installed Memory: 1024 MB
* Available Memory Slots: N.A.
* Total Memory Slots: 2
* Dual Channel Support: N.A.
* CPU Manufacturer: GenuineIntel
* CPU Family: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz Model 4, Stepping 7
* CPU Speed: 2800 MHz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So that looks like 2 512 sticks currently installed.
Did the Crucial scanner give you a recommendation?


----------



## Desert-Freek (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope. Just popped up a message saying they couldn't find it and they wanted me to find it manually. Which I can't do because it's not there? 

What should I do?

(Thank you so much for all your help so far).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the Check My System on this site> http://www.4allmemory.com/

If they can't ID it then I would buy a pair of 1 Gig DDR2 667 sticks locally at a store that will take returns or exchanges.


----------



## Desert-Freek (Apr 24, 2009)

I called upon crucial and they sorted it out, I've orderd my RAM and I'm just about to install it!

Thank you very much for your help wrench! 

Paul


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ValentinP (Aug 28, 2009)

Desert-Freek said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I've already tried to use this service but there isn't an option for an "-FM" at the end. Only "-A", "-VM", "-X" and "-X SE". The "-FM" option is nowhere to be found.
> 
> ...


For drivers downloads, BIOS updates and additional info you need to go on the fujitsu-siemens site 
http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/com/support/downloads.html
and enter the serial number of your machine.
I wish you luck, I have the same bare bone motherboard, so if you have this number, can you pass it to me:sigh:? I need bios update to support a newer processor:4-dontkno.


----------

